# Introducing.............



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Pixie Bluebelle!!

I collected her yesterday dinner time.
Shes very sweet and so tiny. Just 22 oz.
She is a little nervous of the children or should i say causious......(sp)
Vernonis scared of her and Billy keeps trying to hump her!! lol

Hope you like xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG she is just precious Rache!
Congrats!!


----------



## Smashy (Oct 26, 2009)

Rache she's a little stunner, congrats on the new puppy


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful little woofie, I hope she settles in soon x

Angel is thinking *that cheatah print blanket looks very familiar*


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

hahaha, yeah i did notice that on one of your pics!!

Such a great blanket, everyone fights over it in our house!

Thanks everyone, I'm so pleased with her xx


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

rache said:


> hahaha, yeah i did notice that on one of your pics!!
> 
> Such a great blanket, everyone fights over it in our house!


yes...*good on tescos!*


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

hahaha, yh I love tescos!!

thats really funny!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

shes adorable congrats


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG what a absolutly beautiful baby! Congrats.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

omg shes gorgeous rache!! x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sooo adorable!!! I love her eyes.... so expressive


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

sweetness!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG What a doll..congrats!!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Pixie is a lovely little Chi!
What a great addition to your family 
The pics are great; thanks for sharing.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

shes lovely! Look like she likes Billy lmao! Billy looks soo much like Fifi in the 4th pic :O lol shes pretty


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awww such a pretty girl xx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh she is precious !! Love the pictures...looks like she will be fine with Billy..they be the best of friends soon. Congratulations !!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What a little cutie pie!!


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh she is sooooooo sweet


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Rache she is the sweetest little thing. Love her little head!


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

Awww shes sssoooo cute!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a cutie!! Congrats!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh gosh, so adorable. i love the pic of her with your son  SOO sweet!!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Awww...I love her name and she is sooo darn cute!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww little angel  Looks like Billy is happy about her too!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh she's beautiful,such big eyes


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aww! shes sooo adorable!! congrats!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a precious little girl..such an adorable face.. Congratulations!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

She is so cute.I love her.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OH she is beautiful.. Jealous her ears are up and Daisy's aren't!!!!! I can't believe how tiny she looks. She's the same weight Daisy was at that age.. amazing how quick they grow!! 

LOVE HER NAME!!! xx


----------



## GingerSnap's mom (Feb 19, 2010)

Love your pics - they show just how adorable she is!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

She is so cute! Awww


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

very cute u must be so pleased with her. if billy and tulula were the same colour they would be identical lol


----------



## Karin (Feb 27, 2010)

Ohhh wauw!!
She is so cute.. so sweet!!


----------



## Sica (Feb 9, 2010)

*OMG! She looks a whole lot like my Olivia! She's a cutie, congrats!*


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

what is that anti-slip thing your using? LOL, cant read anything on it but that word  omg she is too cute for words! seems like your kids love her! and and AND!,.... billy be NICE! haha :albino:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> what is that anti-slip thing your using? LOL, cant read anything on it but that word  omg she is too cute for words! seems like your kids love her! and and AND!,.... billy be NICE! haha :albino:


Its a sticker on Vernons bed, you know the plastic sort. It has just got anti-slip feet on it! Billy and pixie spend more time in verns bed than in their own x


----------

